# Mini with a DRY COUGH



## MBhorses (Dec 18, 2006)

WE HAVE A MINI FILLY WE HAVE HAD THREE WEEKS NOW. WHEN WE GOT HER SHE HAD A RUNNING NOSE AND A COUGH PER THE VET WE GAVE HER PENICILLIN, SHE GOT BETTER. I NOTICED TODAY SHE HAS A DRY COUGH, BUT NOSE IS FINE. SHE IS EATING AND PLAYING FINE. WHAT DO YOU THING THE DRY COUGH IS FROM?WE HAVEN'T HAD A MINI WITH A DRY COUGH BEFORE.WE WERE THINKING IT WAS THE STALL, BUT WHEN WE LET HER OUT TODAY SHE IS DRY COUGHING AGAIN.SHE IS 4 MOS OLD.WHAT ALL MAKES A HORSE HAVE A DRY COUGH?

THANKS MELISSA


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 18, 2006)

I would like to hear opinions on this also. I too have a new filly (7mos) that has acquired a dry cough. I thought it was the stall, but she does it in the dry lot also. No runny nose, has an appetite, is running and playing. But she has this cough that is pretty loud. I am going to call the vet today, but would also love to hear what people on here have to say.

Thanks!


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 18, 2006)

WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK IS MAKING THE FILLY COUGH LIKE THIS?

THANKS MELISSA


----------



## Hosscrazy (Dec 18, 2006)

My 8 year old gelding developed a dry cough last year right around this time (no fever, never acted "off). I have had the vet out 3 times and had him scoped to make sure there was nothing lodged in his throat. Tried antibiotics and SMZ - no change. We are pretty sure it's allergies - the best thing I have found when he is coughing more is to soak his hay in water (for about 20 minutes) before I feed it to him. Good luck, and let us know what your vet says.

Liz R.


----------



## Joyce (Dec 18, 2006)

Check the shavings in the stall to make sure they are not OVER dusty. Wetting the grain and hay is a good idea to try.


----------



## running in the red (Dec 18, 2006)

I have a mini that is allergic to a certain type of bedding-so, I switched brands and she's doing fine now. I also use a product called Calm Cough that I get from the feed store.It smells and tastes like ecalyptus, the horses like the taste....


----------



## Debby - LB (Dec 18, 2006)

Worms will cause it so dont' overlook something as simple as that. Good luck to you.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 18, 2006)

Debby said:


> Worms will cause it so dont' overlook something as simple as that. Good luck to you.


I had no idea worms could result in coughing! There is SO much to learn!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Debby - LB (Dec 18, 2006)

Yes it's very common with youngsters -Roundworm infections can cause coughing in foals and weanlings due to the larvae migrating through the lung tissue as part of their life-cycle.

Also lungworms will cause coughing in horses kept with Donkeys.


----------



## anita (Dec 18, 2006)

I second worms.

In SOCAL we had dry lots, moved to TX on pasture. 2 fillies got runny nose and cough. Vet treated with cold meds, antibiotic nothing worked.

I dewormed with different wormer problem solved.

Hope it helps

Anita


----------



## kaykay (Dec 18, 2006)

i agree worms do cause coughs. but also were any of these foals vaccinated before they were moved?? I have seen a lot of foals get moved before being vaccinated and they get the flu.(equine flu) Its usually a very dry hacking cough and really nothing makes it better. It can last for months. but the good thing is most still continue to eat etc Stress of moving can make horses come down will illness that was just lurking before


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 18, 2006)

Thank you all for helping us out. My filly was given shots before she came to us. I also wormer( EQUIMAX -INVERMECTIN) My filly on Sunday, because someone told me worms can cause coughing as well.

What wormer do you all use when they are coughing?How often do you all treat the young foals if they have roundworms?

thanks MELISSA


----------



## BM Miniatures (Dec 19, 2006)

thanks all! may have sorted out my problem too.

My filly too has a snotty nose and a cough, we also treated with anitbiotic's and it never went away.

Never even thought about the possibility of worms!

I have just dosed her with a wormer that covers everything including lungworm, round worm, bots etc


----------



## Mercysmom (Dec 19, 2006)

Debby said:


> Yes it's very common with youngsters -Roundworm infections can cause coughing in foals and weanlings due to the larvae migrating through the lung tissue as part of their life-cycle.
> 
> Also lungworms will cause coughing in horses kept with Donkeys.



Good suggestion!!!! :aktion033:

Our veterinarian recommended rotating paste wormers once a month with our foals under a year and I noticed one of our first foals passed roundworms (ugh :smileypuke: ) when she was wormed with Strongid paste. Once our horses turn a year they are wormed daily with Strongid 2CX and twice a year with Ivermectin paste.

Check with your veterinarian for the best program for your horses.

One of my adult mares has allergies - she has had transtracheal washes done with nothing coming back - she sounds like an asthmatic (like me!) if she runs a lot. Our veterinarian recommended glycerin for her and it helped a little. Soaking her hay and making sure her bedding is not dusty helps.

Good luck - those coughs drive me nuts but when in doubt, I check it out!




:

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## Jill (Dec 19, 2006)

It sounds like there's been some good advice on this thread.

Has your vet seen the filly, or just advised over the phone. If he or she hasn't seen her, you might want to get the vet out in person just to be safe.


----------



## Becky (Dec 19, 2006)

> Has your vet seen the filly, or just advised over the phone. If he or she hasn't seen her, you might want to get the vet out in person just to be safe


I agree with this statement! Your filly could have pneumonia and you might not be aware. Not all of them will have snotty noses, but most will have a cough.

I also agree that worms could be the culprit and I would deworm her and all weanlings monthly until she is at least 12 months of age before going back to a routine 8 week program.


----------



## Relic (Dec 19, 2006)

We bough a weaner that came with a dry cough l don't like a coughing horse unless l know for sure it's due to dust.. turns out he needed to be wormed more aggressively then he had been and once that truck load of worms were out the problem also disappeared and no cough since...


----------



## sls (Feb 1, 2010)

How long does it take for ivermectic wormer to work and the coughing to stop?


----------

